# Ibra verso i Los Angeles Galaxy.



## admin (10 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, nella prossima stagione, giocherà nella MLS americana con la maglia dei Los Angeles Galaxy. Niente Europa, e niente Italia, nel futuro dello svedese, dunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, nella prossima stagione, giocherà nella MLS americana con la maglia dei Los Angeles Galaxy. Niente Europa, e niente Italia, nel futuro dello svedese, dunque.



Meglio 3 giocatori tipo Kalinic..


----------

